# LGBT TTC ******** group



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello everybody, 

Just to let you know if you are new or just if you didn't know, there is a ******** group for all us lovely ladies where we can all get to 'see' each other a bit more and maybe arrange meet ups too. 

It's a private group so no strangers can see pics of your little ones but if anyone wants details let me know

Glitter x


----------



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

Ooh can you please pm me details  Thank you
Xx


----------



## Platypus (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello, new on here and starting the TTC journey.

*waves*

Can you send me details of the ** group? thx


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello *waves back*  

Yes just sorting them will be getting them to you asap xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey everyone - you need to add one of us as friends and then we can invite you to the group.

Feel free to add me my name is Lynn darcy and my picture is me and stanley...

Xx


----------



## Platypus (Dec 3, 2011)

Just friended you!


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

My names Gemma Massie and it's me on the beach  xx


----------



## LisaAndLaura (Feb 16, 2011)

Can I join too please?  Lisa Pearson-Carr.  Thanks xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Lisa - I will add you as a friend and then invite you to the group x


----------



## noodlesnixon (Nov 13, 2011)

Can I join please?


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Please can I be added to the group.  My name is Dani Bright and my ** profile pic has 3 females in it. Hometown Bournemouth if that helps find me! 

Thanks


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Glitter

I think I found you - have sent you a friends request.

Thanks

Tina


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello Tina and Dani, 

I've added you both to the group so hope it works   Gem xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello - could you add me to the group pls? I am Laura Jane Holt and profile pic is me by the sea.  Thank you! LJ xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Is everyone who wants to be now added to the group? We're arranging a meet on there and wouldn't want anyone to be left out! Xx


----------



## maisy1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Glittter/Gemma,
I sent you a friend request through ** - hope you don't mind . I haven't included my real name on here yet as I'm still a paranoid nutter   . not really but I am pretty much trying to keep this to myself for the mo but would really appreciate an add to the group.


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi
I'm going to send you a friend request Glitter cos I'm paranoid about real names online too. Love the idea of meeting up 
x


----------



## noodlesnixon (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi there....
I would like to join too please....I will add one of you on **.
My pic is me and my wife
xxx


----------



## maisy1 (Oct 27, 2011)

i'm still not on. if there is anyone who can add me to it can you let me know and I will pm my ******** details.


----------



## Bocksey (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, please can someone add me too? My name is Lisa Michelle Riley-Wheatcroft (I'm not so paranoid about sharing my name  ) Much appreciated


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

If people pm me I will add you xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Ooh and if you add me can you let me know your ff name as we want to make sure the group only has members from here so people can feel comfortable sharing their info etc x


----------



## ameliaK (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi - Can you add me too. Jess Kitley - London UK. Thanks!


----------

